# OMG i dont believe it.



## zenith (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know if you remember but quite awhile ago about 6 weeks or so when i joined these boards i asked about a product called KOMPLETE by lamuscle.

Most of you said its a waste of money and expensive and just like a normal weight gainer with glut and creatine.

Anyway i thought i have to post this because ive started of a 3 day split routine with the weights and bench i brought and i used komplete for 3 weeks and ive gone up by 24 pounds its unbelieveable this stuff really does work.

I thought id have to post to tel u all about it, it is 70 quid for 10 days supply so i buy 3 for 165 with 1 weeks work wage and use it for a month im gonna carry on using this all the time cause its amazing.

you should all check it out i dont know why its working so well its not excatly got roids in it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you a newbie?  That could be the cause of it working "so well".


----------



## Vieope (Mar 10, 2004)

_ It must be water from the creatine and fat.
Did you check your bf before and now ?
Sorry for not believing in it _


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 10, 2004)

why do u have to rain on his parade

edit: premier


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 10, 2004)

Premiller makes a great point. When anyone first starts lifting they make ridiculous gains at first....they will eventually slow down...so the 24 pounds that you went up means nearly nothing without your background(years spent lifting, height, weight, body fat%)

If you are just starting out, its not impressive...but say your 5,8 at 220 lbs at 8% and gained 20+ pounds then it would be "amazeing"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> why do u have to rain on his parade
> 
> edit: premier



Im not raining on anyones parade.  I am simply stating that it is FACT that newbies gain more muscle faster, then someone who has been lifting continously.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 10, 2004)

_ That is true. _


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 10, 2004)

ditto


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea.... 24 lbs in 3 weeks?  Even for a newbie thats unreal. I would have to say that at least half of that is water, fat and clothes.


----------



## zenith (Mar 11, 2004)

okay no im not newbie ive bodybuild for 3 years ive just started after stopping for about 6 months again. i originaly weighed 140 lb so not massive im now on about 160 lbs and its 3 weeks after using this im bigger and more cut so its not all water or fat,
it does say this product is fot people who have have hit a platue.
i havent uped my calorie intake or anything while on this and its not loaded with fat at all only 6grams per serving.


----------



## zenith (Mar 11, 2004)

okay ive reading the contents on this and apart from vitamens i cant see where the weight gain is coming from it does have some good ingrediants thought ill write the ones that could be causing it.
MALTODEXTRIN PFX is some sort of suger i think they dont label how much of this stuff is in here.

DEXTROSE 25g helps with insulin i think dont know about weight

SUPER-MICRONISED CREATINE MONOHYDRATE - 5g water weight or responding well to it

LA GLUTAMINE - 5g this might help =||||||||

CONJUGATED LINOLEIC ACID (CLA) - 2g i think this is helping lower my fat cause im deffinatly losing my belly.

ALPHA LIPOIC ACID (ALA) - 200mg ive seen on forums this is good

TAURINE - 1g this is ment to be good 2


ACETYL CARNITINE (ALC) - 500mg seen good reviews on site on this

ZINC MONOMETHIONINE ASPARTATE - 485mg not sure about this but does have good feed back

NIACIN - 84% RDA a good vitamen

FOLIC ACID - 175% RDA good vitamen again 

theirs a few more incrediants but these are the ones that i think must be causing the transformation !!!!!!! ive never used many of these before so maybe its the creatine ribose and dextrose combination ???


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

We'd like to see pics please.  Before pics too preferably... 

Gaining 24lbs in 3 weeks is better than steroidal performance in alot of cases... and the most potent things out there were the recent production of M1T and Methyldienolone, and I'm almost positive that those wont pack on 24lbs of lean muscle mass in 3 weeks 

I'm not sure what the deal is, but that amount is rather unrealistic... I'd loved to be proven wrong though.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 11, 2004)

^^^^^^^What he said^^^^^^^


----------



## maze (Mar 11, 2004)

OMG, this  stuff is about $8 a serving !!!!

Here is an interview with the owner of LA Muscle:
http://www.sports-supplements.co.uk/uk-pages/articles/interview-mrx.php


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, it costs 70 British pounds I think... and each serving must be in the neighborhood of 80g.  So what I'm thinking is that its at least $8 a serving.  Thats rediculous!


----------



## zenith (Mar 11, 2004)

what are you saying its over priced ? i will try and get pics on here
and lamuscle allso say 70 pounds is cheap as all the supplements add up to 500 pounds together whats in komplete


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 11, 2004)

8 dollars a serving is like going out to eat every day.  WAY TOO EXPENSIVE.  There is a nice MRP on bulknutrition for a dollar a packet.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Zenith, those supplements would add up to that if you bought them in bulk.  I dont really see any truly expensive item in that list


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> Most of you said its a waste of money and expensive and just like a normal weight gainer with glut and creatine.
> 
> you should all check it out i dont know why its working so well its not excatly got roids in it.



Doesn't matter if it had roids in it, other than water weight, weight gain comes from caloric increase. So yes, a weight gainer will put weight on you, unless you drop a meal because of it.

If you eat more calories you will weigh more, I'm not shocked.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> I dont know if you remember but quite awhile ago about 6 weeks or so when i joined these boards i asked about a product called KOMPLETE by lamuscle.
> 
> Most of you said its a waste of money and expensive and just like a normal weight gainer with glut and creatine.
> ...




Congrats hon.  Do what works for you & keep up the good work


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: OMG i dont believe it.*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Doesn't matter if it had roids in it, other than water weight, weight gain comes from caloric increase. So yes, a weight gainer will put weight on you, unless you drop a meal because of it.
> 
> If you eat more calories you will weigh more, I'm not shocked.




If you eat more, you'll gain more.  That's not entirely true for all people.  Metabolism also comes into play.  Some people can eat and eat yet never gain any weight.  This is a fact for my husband and many more men and women out there.

If this person didn't change up the diet rather, chose to add another supplement which, helped acquire such desire, then I think for him, it's a good product and he should continue his use until desired results are achieved.


----------



## zenith (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks babsie :0) and as for it adding more calroies its only 250 each serving not really a big calorie increase ?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: OMG i dont believe it.*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> That's not entirely true for all people. Metabolism also comes into play. Some people can eat and eat yet never gain any weight.



So you are saying that metabolism magically just goes up or down based on how much some people eat? I dont believe it, not for a second.

How else does a 137 pound guy get to nearly high 290s, hmmmmm maybe its that 7k-8k calories he eats every day.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> thanks babsie :0) and as for it adding more calroies its only 250 each serving not really a big calorie increase ?



Then it doesn't classify as a weight gainer at all. My protein powder at home which is near zero carb, is 240 calories for 2, small servings, in water.


----------



## iron jock (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maze *_
> OMG, this  stuff is about $8 a serving !!!!
> 
> Here is an interview with the owner of LA Muscle:
> http://www.sports-supplements.co.uk/uk-pages/articles/interview-mrx.php



Eight bucks a serving?  doesn't sound like a good deal to me.  Sound more like a waste of money.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OMG i dont believe it.*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> So you are saying that metabolism magically just goes up or down based on how much some people eat? I dont believe it, not for a second.



No!




> How else does a 137 pound guy get to nearly high 290s, hmmmmm maybe its that 7k-8k calories he eats every day.



If weight gainer and eating more calories (because of the metabolism), such as your count above, doesn't work, then it would seem pretty clear the only other route this person would've taken is, juice!


You said, "If you eat more calories you will weigh more."

Then I said, "That's not entirely true for all people. Metabolism also comes into play."  Fact!

What I meant was, for certain people, you can eat like a pig, yet have a fast metabolism and not put on any weight period. Regardless of what you eat and/or how often.  Often enough, weight gainer usually doesn't work for these people.  I know many men who work there hind ends off, eating, working out, taking weight gainer etc.......they don't put on any weight!

This is why I said, that statement wasn't entirely true for all people!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by iron jock *_
> Eight bucks a serving?  doesn't sound like a good deal to me.  Sound more like a waste of money.



$8 for 250 calories, someone is getting rich.



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Then I said, "That's not entirely true for all people. Metabolism also comes into play." Fact!



Yes, which is why you have to eat  more than a person with a slower metabolism. I dont have a fast metabolism at all and I still have to eat around 5k calories a day to maintain my meager bodyweight.

Unless you have a severely low red blood cell count, juice is not going to put weight on you other than water, without you increasing your calories.

Metabolism *always* comes into play, diet *always* comes into play, you make it sound like it does not which is false. If you are fat or skinny or "normal," trying to change that requires diet, not *drugs.* Since you have not used steroids I think you trying to preach to the choir about what they do for you is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yes, which is why you have to eat  more than a person with a slower metabolism.



Correct.  But sometimes that doesn't work for certain individuals.




> I dont have a fast metabolism at all and I still have to eat around 5k calories a day to maintain my meager bodyweight.



And you look good!



> Unless you have a severely low red blood cell count, juice is not going to put weight on you other than water, without you increasing your calories.



Thanks for the tip


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Metabolism *always* comes into play, diet *always* comes into play, you make it sound like it does not which is false. If you are fat or skinny or "normal," trying to change that requires diet, not *drugs.* Since you have not used steroids I think you trying to preach to the choir about what they do for you is a bit ridiculous.




Diet and metabolism always come into play.  I never once said it didn't!

How did I make it sound like it does not?  

*if you are a skinny person and you've tried EVERYTHING, to put on weight.........including, eating more.......taking weight gainer....etc.......NOTHING WILL WORK!!!!!!  *

Correct, I haven't used steroids and I don't know much about them.  I'm not "preaching to the choir."  Juice helps people put on weight....does it not?  .........i didn't say what type of weight!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

What is METABOLISM, the utilization of nutrients. If your body utilizes them faster than someone else (one sign besides being thin is a high body temperature) then you have to eat more to overcome that furnace inside you.

To say that you cannot defeat this demon without the help of drugs is assinine. You may never hold as much LBM as someone else with better genetics, but it does not mean you can't increase your bodyweight naturally, that is bogus.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

I never said a person cannot increase their bodyweight naturally.  I said, certain people cannot.  Not all.  Certain!

Your first paragraph is true however, for some people it may not work that way.  My husband for example.  3 of my male friends and 2 of my female friends.

I'm not saying you don't know what you're talking about.  I'm speaking from experience.  Not of myself...but from friends, and family.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Diet and metabolism always come into play.  I never once said it didn't!



Umm, read the below, carefully.



> *if you are a skinny person and you've tried EVERYTHING, to put on weight.........including, eating more.......taking weight gainer....etc.......NOTHING WILL WORK!!!!!! *



It is impossible not to gain weight by increasing your dietary intake, unless an increase in activity also occurs at the same time. You are saying quite openly, that if a person goes from 3,000 calories to 6,000 calories it is possible that nothing will happen.

And along with this should I announce that I fart golden eggs?

Who do I hear these kind of comments from. Well I usually hear it from people who say "gee I eat 3 servings of Golden Grams for breakfast, and I have 5 egg whites and 2 slices of toast for lunch, and I eat a big dinner my mommy makes me every night. I still can't seem to gain weight and I'm eating like a madman, what do I do?"

Ask this person how many calories they eat or what their macro breakdown is and they wont have a clue what to tell you, other than perhaps "well it must be like alot man" or "maybe like 3500 I am not sure, but its close I bet," not very scientific.

Count your calories, add on 1,000 to that daily total and if you dont gain weight then I highly question your ability to use a calculator. If you live nearby me I will coach you myself, and I will watch you eat some of your meals to make sure you aren't shitting me when you say you eat five 1,000 calorie meals a day.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I never said a person cannot increase their bodyweight naturally.  I said, certain people cannot.  Not all.  Certain!



Impossible, scientifically.

If said "uber metabolism skinny boy" has a natural body temperature of 99.5 and adds 1,000-2,000 calories on top of his diet, you are saying that their body temperature will adjust all by itself and those nutrients just get spent.

I want to see some proof of this. This means diet logs, and weight logs. Not random "I eat a bunch mister, really I do!"

I can point to multiple 130 pound males who have put on an easy 50 pounds or more naturally, just by digging through members pics sections on your favorite boards.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It is impossible not to gain weight by increasing your dietary intake, unless an increase in activity also occurs at the same time. You are saying quite openly, that if a person goes from 3,000 calories to 6,000 calories it is possible that nothing will happen.



Yes, that's what I'm saying.  And what you're saying makes complete sense.  My husband for example (who sits on his arse all day) is eating well over 6,000 calories.  Eats like he has a tape worm.  He doesn't put on any weight!  Period.  



> And along with this should I announce that I fart golden eggs?







> Who do I hear these kind of comments from. Well I usually hear it from people who say "gee I eat 3 servings of Golden Grams for breakfast, and I have 5 egg whites and 2 slices of toast for lunch, and I eat a big dinner my mommy makes me every night. I still can't seem to gain weight and I'm eating like a madman, what do I do?"
> 
> Ask this person how many calories they eat or what their macro breakdown is and they wont have a clue what to tell you, other than perhaps "well it must be like alot man" or "maybe like 3500 I am not sure, but its close I bet," not very scientific.



 Not at all scientific



> Count your calories, add on 1,000 to that daily total and if you dont gain weight then I highly question your ability to use a calculator. If you live nearby me I will coach you myself, and I will watch you eat some of your meals to make sure you aren't shitting me when you say you eat five 1,000 calorie meals a day.



If I could package my husband over to you, believe me, I would!  Tomorrow I'll bring you in his meal plan.  Maybe something needs to switch up a bit.


----------



## 165r (Mar 11, 2004)

easy kids


----------



## instant (Mar 11, 2004)

at one point in my training career I ate 5500 cals a day over 5 months and didn't gain a pound.  Scientfic or not I know from personal experience what babs means and I've seen other people that do the same.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

How much do you weigh?

Because if you eat, you WILL grow.  Period.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by instant *_
> at one point in my training career I ate 5500 cals a day over 5 months and didn't gain a pound.  Scientfic or not I know from personal experience what babs means and I've seen other people that do the same.



I would be very curious to witness such a thing.


----------



## instant (Mar 11, 2004)

I would be very curious to see someone put on 25 pounds of lean muscle from a weight gainer...

anyone else want to see anything cool?


----------



## instant (Mar 11, 2004)

btw.  the more I seem to eat the harder my metabolism seems to work - I am a very active person so I'm sure that helps alot.  I doubt I've ever been above 8%bf  - I actually enjoy it; my weight comes very slow but it is usually all muscle.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

instant-- How much do you weigh?!?!  Because 5500cals is a shitload!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

For a lightweight it is, I'm actually having a hard time staying under 5k right now


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea.  But somehow I doubt instant is over 250Lbs.  And eating that many cals at under that weight will add mass.  I dont care what anyone says!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

With just a Ph cycle to up my protien synthesis...i was able to take my macros to 5500 a day before I started to see noticeable fat gain...and its really not that noticable, so Im keeping that a my bulking macro till my cycle is over...so I (at 210ish) can eat mid in the mid 5000's


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Lemme guess... You do cardio while bulking too?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Lemme guess... You do cardio while bulking too?




You guessed wrong son...


----------



## instant (Mar 11, 2004)

when I was eating 5k I was cardioing - I droped to 4k without cardio and I am under 150 pounds.  I've never meet anyone with my metabolism but I guess it makes me the best at something.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> You guessed wrong son...



Your not old enough to call me son.  Even though it was meant to belittle.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by instant *_
> when I was eating 5k I was cardioing - I droped to 4k without cardio and I am under 150 pounds.  I've never meet anyone with my metabolism but I guess it makes me the best at something.




Sorry, I just cant believe that you weigh under 150 and ate 5500cals without gaining a bunch of weight.  Near impossible IMO. But hey, im not here to argue, so if it is true, then damn...


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your not old enough to call me son.  Even though it was meant to belittle.




aww...You showed your butt to me, and I showed mine back...I  thought you were just screwin around, and it was in good fun...Unless you really ment to be a dick..then I would have used abit more harsh words than son


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

I have no reason to be a dick.  Hence the smiley.  I guess I mis-interpreted.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 11, 2004)

Heh no worries... We cool 

I should start breakin out more smiles like randy so people can see my mood...but hell I already feel like a nerd useing forums...lots smiles will put me over the line


----------



## instant (Mar 11, 2004)

I mean maybe I have no idea how much I weigh and bf. or keep track of my diet.  Most likely thing is I would make up all this info to debate in a post - only to prove that you can't always calculate cals. to weight gain.  Would this make since...I hope this is how your thinking.  Why would I lie about weight and calories think about it...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by instant *_
> I mean maybe I have no idea how much I weigh and bf. or keep track of my diet.  Most likely thing is I would make up all this info to debate in a post - only to prove that you can't always calculate cals. to weight gain.  Would this make since...I hope this is how your thinking.  Why would I lie about weight and calories think about it...



_ Because there is no way to stay with the same weight if you go over the "maintenance calories". That is just impossibleeeeee... Eating 5k is not that easy,  I saw ppl with problems eating only 3k. You are probably recording your calories wrong.  _


----------



## zenith (Mar 12, 2004)

*supplement*

You all say this is a waste of money and i actually think your all so wrong this has 30 ingrediants in it La muscle allso say to buy it all sepratly would cost about 500 pounds and you get it for a fraction of the price and i believe them.

Ive looked all over the web and all your favs like bulknutrition.com just for a tub of zma the cheapest ive seen is 30 quid

Glutamine about 30 quid protien 30 quid its all ready gone over 70 quid and theirs still a massive load of other ingrediants if you think im lieing all go look up Komplete and its ingrediants and show all the links to where i can get it cheaper thanks.


----------



## Michael D (Mar 12, 2004)

Mudge, what protein are you using at 120 calories per serving?

I knew it.  I had a theory that the reason I am ALWAYS hot, is because of my metabolism.  I wonder if I can slow it down by making my body temp lower.


----------



## zenith (Mar 12, 2004)

hey all if you really think u can get the ingrediants cheaper than komplete please try and post the products and price on here cuz if im being ripped off i will sew the dam bastards


----------



## MissOz (Mar 12, 2004)

hey Z...this is really working for you on a motivational level!!!!
go for it , keep focused , training hard , eating clean , and doing your cardio etc etc....your a champ.xx


----------



## zenith (Mar 13, 2004)

thanks i will stick with it


----------



## skillz (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> I dont know if you remember but quite awhile ago about 6 weeks or so when i joined these boards i asked about a product called KOMPLETE by lamuscle.
> 
> Most of you said its a waste of money and expensive and just like a normal weight gainer with glut and creatine.
> ...


You sure its not all fat?


----------



## zenith (Mar 17, 2004)

erm no i dont think komplete actually even contains hardly any fat


----------

